# Serrated points



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Dec 19, 2017)

I've never found a whole one that is really deeply serrated.

This fraction of a point got me excited.

I believe the area where I found it is an ancient campsite.

I found it sitting on top of an eroded dirt pile.  

Am I nuts for wanting to level the piles and sort through them?

Woohoo!  Uploaded the pic.  I know it's only a part of one.  Any clues?


----------



## PappyHoel (Dec 19, 2017)

Nope not crazy.  I found a similar area on Saturday.  I've found lots of flint pieces in one area and they looked to be worked/chipped/knaped.  If I remember I will take a picture of all the flakes.  Flint is not prevalent in this area, we normally find quartz points.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 19, 2017)

PappyHoel said:


> Nope not crazy.  I found a similar area on Saturday.  I've found lots of flint pieces in one area and they looked to be worked/chipped/knaped.  If I remember I will take a picture of all the flakes.  Flint is not prevalent in this area, we normally find quartz points.





When we get the picture posting function back I`d like to see a sample of the various flint flakes you`re finding up there.


----------



## PappyHoel (Dec 19, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> When we get the picture posting function back I`d like to see a sample of the various flint flakes you`re finding up there.



Caught me off guard when I found them, unusual find up here in the foothills.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Dec 19, 2017)

OH...  that explains why I can't upload the pic.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 19, 2017)

PappyHoel said:


> Caught me off guard when I found them, unusual find up here in the foothills.





Man I know found about a 30 foot area of chert flakes here in North Lee County that was Dover chert. It comes from western Tennessee. That`s a long way to tote stone on foot.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 19, 2017)

You can still load pics from an online picture hosting site like Flickr or Shutterfly. 

The only serrated points that we find regularly here are Palmers and other similar-age points. I find a few old points here made from Knox chert from east TN, and even hornstone from KY/IN.


----------



## GLS (Dec 19, 2017)

One of the easiest sites to use with no registration is jpbox.com


----------



## rydert (Dec 19, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> Man I know found about a 30 foot area of chert flakes here in North Lee County that was Dover chert. It comes from western Tennessee. That`s a long way to tote stone on foot.





NCHillbilly said:


> You can still load pics from an online picture hosting site like Flickr or Shutterfly.
> 
> The only serrated points that we find regularly here are Palmers and other similar-age points. I find a few old points here made from Knox chert from east TN, and even hornstone from KY/IN.



pretty cool y'all know where the different flint comes from. Is there a book that either one of y'all could recommend that could help me in figuring that out? Work is really about to kill me and i was thinking i could start back looking for points again to help me get my mind off other things.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 19, 2017)

rydert said:


> pretty cool y'all know where the different flint comes from. Is there a book that either one of y'all could recommend that could help me in figuring that out? Work is really about to kill me and i was thinking i could start back looking for points again to help me get my mind off other things.



This is a good one to start with.

https://books.google.com/books/about/Story_in_stone.html?id=kpYIAQAAMAAJ


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Dec 22, 2017)

Mods, thanks for getting back the photo upload!


----------



## GeorgiaBob (Dec 22, 2017)

If you have ever tried to knapp a serrated spear point or arrowhead, you know that it is very difficult, and many (most - or in my case "all") attempts fail.  Those serrated edges are very effective for penetrating and stopping supper sooner, but they also break more easily.  I doubt you will find many complete serrated arrowheads.  They would have been much more treasured when they were formed than you would treasure them now.  They were used, found, reused, until they broke.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 23, 2017)

GeorgiaBob said:


> If you have ever tried to knapp a serrated spear point or arrowhead, you know that it is very difficult, and many (most - or in my case "all") attempts fail.  Those serrated edges are very effective for penetrating and stopping supper sooner, but they also break more easily.  I doubt you will find many complete serrated arrowheads.  They would have been much more treasured when they were formed than you would treasure them now.  They were used, found, reused, until they broke.



You need thin edges and a fine pressure flaker. With practice, it's not too hard if you have the preform made right. I usually micro-serrate my stone hunting points.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Dec 24, 2017)

You guys talking about odd flakes in an area.

The spot I am finding alot of points in has flakes that differ from all the other material (mostly quartz) on my place.

Here is a bigger flake that had me stumped.

It's not much thicker than a potato chip.

Material?  Likely origin?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 24, 2017)

I don't know for sure, but it resembles Savannah River Agate that comes from somewhere along the SC/GA border. A guy gave me a few chunks of it to knap years ago, and it looked similar to that, red streaks and all.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 24, 2017)

It might be Allendale chert with a heavy patina.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Dec 24, 2017)

That's believable.  It's Lincoln county.

Would love to find a point made from it.

. Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Dec 24, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> It might be Allendale chert with a heavy patina.



It showed great color when I rinsed it off.  There's a half drop of olive oil on that so I could get a pic with details, if that makes a difference.


----------



## PappyHoel (Dec 28, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> When we get the picture posting function back I`d like to see a sample of the various flint flakes you`re finding up there.



Here they are.  They look like flakes to me and all found in a 10' area.  What are they?


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 28, 2017)

PappyHoel said:


> Here they are.  They look like flakes to me and all found in a 10' area.  What are they?



I`m not sure what that might be. Maybe ridge and valley or Ft Payne chert.


----------



## PappyHoel (Dec 28, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m not sure what that might be. Maybe ridge and valley or Ft Payne chert.



Do you agree that they are worked or did I just find some random rocks


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 28, 2017)

PappyHoel said:


> Do you agree that they are worked or did I just find some random rocks




They look like percussion flakes. They were knocked off a bigger piece of stone with either a hammerstone or an antler billet as part of the knapping process of making stone tools and arrowheads.


----------



## PappyHoel (Dec 28, 2017)

Nicodemus said:


> They look like percussion flakes. They were knocked off a bigger piece of stone with either a hammerstone or an antler billet as part of the knapping process of making stone tools and arrowheads.



That's what I thought too.  I'm definitely going to look for more around that area.  All of the points I've found have been white quartz.


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Dec 28, 2017)

PappyHoel said:


> That's what I thought too.  I'm definitely going to look for more around that area.  All of the points I've found have been white quartz.



Good luck pappy!  

I hope you find some from that "dark matter"!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Dec 31, 2017)

I'm with Nic. The smallest, black piece looks like Knox chert from eastern TN, the other looks like "blueberry" Ft. Payne chert from northern AL.


----------

